# Wikipedia on Tang Soo Do - interesting read



## Makalakumu (Oct 30, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tang_Soo_Do

Please comment on the content of this link.  What do you think?  Do you think its accurate?  Why or why not?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2005)

I think people from many arts should check out their Wikipedia entries, some of which are very misleading. I posted links to a few FMA ones on FMATalk.com recently.


----------

